# ayuda con un samsung sch-n415



## amilcarmoncada (Mar 17, 2006)

buenos dias tengo un telefono samsung sch-n415 estoy en venezuela me dijeron en el proveedor de servicio  que este telefono tiene bloqueado para bajra atraves de cabledata las imagenes y tonos si alguien sabe como desbloquearlo se lo agradeceria ademas de esto tengo un cable data segun para este modelo de telefono y aunque tengo los drivers del mismo no puedo hacer comunicacion entre el telefono y el pce solo lo que hace es cargar el telefono si sabe alguien como poner a trabajr este cable o si existe algun diagrama del mismo para asi poder comparar el mismos my saber si es problema del cable o del operador gracias realmente necesito ayuda.


----------



## manuelFree (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola amigos soy Manuel me compre mi celular Samsung sch-n415 conocido también como Samsung bravo de Telefónica Perú en marzo del 2006, bueno es un celular multimedia que tiene 3 Mb. de memoria interna, bueno yo pensaba que podía recibir mms, mensajes multimedia es decir tonos e imágenes desde otros celulares, pero el celular no puede ni recibir ni mucho menos enviar, así que me dijeron que me compre su cable usb, preguntando por teléfono, me dijeron que el cable original costaba 150 soles, en dólares serian como 45 dólares, así que no me alcanzaba, me compre un cable compatible me costo 30 soles, en dólares serian como 8 dólares, el cable viene con sus driver's, bueno instale sus drivers (controladores), son dos uno usb y otro como MODEM, una vez instalado, no pasaba nada... bueno faltaba el software del celular, fui ala pagina de Samsung en la opción soporte/descargas, elegí mi celular cdma modelo sch-n415 y bueno tenía dos software ha disposición el PCLinkLE y el PCLink2000, me descargué los dos el primero no le daba salía un mensaje que falta el archivo dll del modelo, el otro el PCLink2000, ese si era, tenia que entrar ha menú inicio/configuraciones y buscar la opción MODEM y ponerlo como com1(también le dan otros como com2,com3,etc.), entonces ahora si el programa si sincronizaba con el celular, pero nada de sonidos ni imágenes, solo reconocía la agenda y algunos mensajes, Llame ha telefónica y me dijeron que me acerque ha anovo Perú s.a. (agencia que da soporte ha Samsung en Perú fono 4424601 ) y ellos me dijeron que no dan soporte y solo atienden garantías, entonces llame por teléfono ha Samsung en Perú al 2214134 y hable con el Sr. Guillermo Vertis, el muy amable me atendió y facilito la ultima versión del PCLink200, el PCLink2000 ZE18A, bueno esta ultima versión, tampoco le daba para las opciones multimedia del equipo solo administraba la agenda que con la agenda funciona muy bien, pero nada de sonidos ni imágenes, entonces fue cuando el señor vertis me informaciónrmo que este equipo viene con la memoria bloqueada, y solo se puede acceder ha ella a través del Brew, y el Brew lo administra telefónica, así que solo puedes descargas los sonidos e imágenes que telefónica te manda, sacándote la plata por cada tono e imagen que descargues, y lo peor es que sin saldo no puedes ni entrar alas opciones downloads mínimo debes tener 3 dólares de saldo para poder mirar, comprar te va ha salir mas caro ya que te cobran el sonido, el tiempo que demore la descarga y mas la tasa de transferencia de kilo bits descargados, asu te cobran todo y encima sonidos feos como de star ware. Bueno el señor Vertis me dijo que puede existir en otros países un software para ingresar ala memoria, bueno indagando en Internet no encontré nada me pasie por las Malvinas (mercado negro de celulares en Perú) por la galería mesa redonda, buscando un software para celulares Samsung cdma, y ningún software le daba ... bueno estoy como comprenderán un poco desanimado, ya que he gastado tiempo y dinero en vano, por un celular que no vale la pena por la mala información de los empleados de telefónica ....pero si alguien supiera de un software que le de ha este celular para ponerle ringtones e imágenes, por favor enviar un mensaje ha electronicabarrios@hotmail.com Celu:96101365, voy ha postear este menaje en algunos foros ....PD: les dejo una pagina para descargar tonos polifónicos .................salu2
http://www.portalprofesional.com/amimovil/ringtones/dance.shtml


----------

